# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Thẩm Mỹ Sửa Mũi S Line Plus – Nâng Tầm Nhan Sắc Việt

## nguyenhanhsocial

Nối tiếp sự thành công từ phương pháp nâng mũi S line hiện đại, Thẩm Mỹ Nâng Mũi S Line Plus ra đời chính là bước cải tiến vượt bậc giúp quý khách hàng nhanh chóng sở hữu dáng mũi cao đẹp tự nhiên, nâng tầm nét đẹp Việt..Phương Pháp Nâng Mũi S Line Plus – Nâng Tầm Nhan Sắc ViệtNang mui S line Plus bước tiến mới trong công nghệ thẩm mỹ đỉnh caoNằm ở vị trí trọng tâm của gương mặt, mũi còn được xem là trụ chống cao biểu thị tài lộc. Do đó, nhiều người càng tin rằng một dáng mũi cao đẹp, thanh tú sẽ giúp họ may mắn hơn trong sự nghiệp cũng như cuộc sống. Nhưng, không phải bẩm sinh ai cũng có được chiếc mũi đẹp như ý, đặc biệt là nhược điểm mũi thấp, cánh mũi to bè, kém duyên của người châu Á.Chính vì lẽ đó, rất nhiều người tìm đến phương pháp thẩm mỹ như một “phao cứu sinh” cho chiếc mũi của bản thân.Song, thực tế cho thấy, sự xuất hiện phổ biến của các địa điểm thẩm mỹ cùng với sự nhiễu loạn của thông tin đã khiến đông đảo khách hàng hoang mang trong việc lựa chọn một giải pháp nâng mũi an toàn, hiệu quả. Hiểu được phần nào những băn khoăn và trăn trở đó, các bác sĩ Hàn Quốc đã không ngừng cải tạo và nâng cấp phương pháp nâng mũi S line lên tầm cao mới. Từ đó, nâng mũi cấu trúc S line Plus ra đời bằng việc áp dụng màng tế bào PRP, cải thiện mau chóng tình trạng khách hàng có thể trạng cơ địa yếu, gia tăng khả năng lành thương gấp nhiều lần và ngăn chặn biến chứng 1 cách toàn diện.Hiện nay, công nghệ này chính thức có mặt tại VN nhờ vào sự chuyển giao trực tiếp kỹ thuật từ bệnh viện Jeong Won (top 5 thương hiệu uy tín tại Hàn Quốc) cho chi nhánh độc quyền Bệnh viện Hàn Quốc JW Việt Nam.Giải Phẫu Sửa Mũi S Line Plus – Nâng Tầm Nét Đẹp ViệtVới phương châm “Uy tín và Chất lượng” được đặt lên đầu tiên vì vậy hiệu quả thẩm mỹ lâu bền và ổn định chính là mục tiêu mà bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW hướng tới. Hoạt động theo mô hình chuyển nhượng quyền thương hiệu từ bệnh viện Jeong Won (Hàn Quốc), chúng tôi đáp ứng đầy đủ tất các tiêu chuẩn an toàn, chất lượng nhờ vào hệ thống trang thiết bị hiện đại, công nghệ thẩm mỹ đỉnh cao và đội ngũ các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa sâu, được tập huấn nhiều năm liền tại các quốc gia phát triển trên thế giới.Theo đó, khi tiến hành nâng mũi cấu trúc S line Plus, các bạn không cần phải lo lắng tình trạng lộ sụn nâng mũi, dị ứng chất liệu độn, đầu mũi bị bóng đỏ. Song song đó, còn được bảo đảm tính an toàn, ngăn ngừa tối đa xâm lấn, không đớn đau, không mất nhiều thời gian nghỉ dưỡng.Đặc biệt, công nghệ nâng mũi S line Plus tại bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc chủ trương áp dụng thành công công nghệ màng tế bào PRP. Màng này có công dụng làm tăng trưởng nhanh, tạo các chuỗi liên kết hỗ trợ lẫn nhau, đem lại dáng mũi đẹp lâu bền. Song song đó, làm kích thích Collagen rất tốt cho da, ngăn chặn hiệu quả trường hợp đầu mũi mỏng, loại bỏ hoàn toàn biến chứng sau phẫu thuật. Mặt khác, màng PRP còn tác động sự phát triển của tế bào mới cho vùng mũi làn da mịn màng, chống lại tác nhân oxy hóa về lâu dài.Đội ngũ các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa tại bệnh viện JW đều là những người có bề dày kinh nghiệm, được đào tạo nhiều năm liền tại Hàn Quốc. Hơn hết, những trường hợp tiến hành tái giải phẫu sẽ có cơ hội được thẩm mỹ bởi các chuyên gia đầu ngành Hàn Quốc. Chúng tôi đảm bảo sẽ đem lại cho bạn một dáng mũi cao đẹp, an toàn và bền lâu theo thời gian.Giấc mơ về một chiếc mũi đẹp như thật, hài hòa với gương mặt sẽ sớm trở thành hiện thực khi bạn liên hệ với chúng tôi: Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW số 44 – 46 – 48 – 50 Tôn Thất Tùng, phường Bến Thành, quận 1 TP.HCM.Hình ảnh khách hàng thực hiện nâng mũi S line PlusKhách hàng trước và sau khi thẩm mỹ nâng mũi S line PlusKhách hàng có được dáng mũi cao đẹp như thật sau nâng mũi cấu trúc S line Plus áp dụng màng PRP

----------

